# C drive filled by ”Mobile Downloads.lrdata” folder



## chrishowe (Oct 24, 2019)

So having been using LR Cloud for 7 months, and then realizing that I needed some “Classic” features (like Print!), I am still progressing my reverse backup of my 69,000 images in the Adobe Cloud, back to a new “Classic” catalogue, syncing to a NAS(K) drive.  That’s been going on for a few weeks, and then the motherboard burned out!  Anyway desktop PC is back with new board, and I recommenced the sync back to ”Classic” - but suddenly I get an error message “C drive full” (weird as I had replaced a 250Gb C drive with a 1Tb drive only a month or two back) - Investigation reveals that a folder called “Mobile Downloads.lrdata” is filling up most of the C drive with 703Gb of data!!!  Why would it do that when I have my images in the cloud? Anyway I seem to have no choice but to delete that folder with 40,000 items in it.  PC tells me about 14 hours to go on that - any thoughts on all this ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2019)

chrishowe said:


> would it do that when I have my images in the cloud?


Because Classic is a desktop-focused app, not a cloud client. It works off local folders, not the cloud.

Because Classic's designed to be your primary photo archive, when it finds photos you've added to the cloud, it pulls them down into its own folder-based repository. You can pick a custom location in Preferences, so they don't have to remain in Mobile Downloads.lrdata, but Classic will always require its own local copy of the photos.


----------



## chrishowe (Oct 24, 2019)

When you say a local copy of the photos, do you mean local on the C drive, in addition to all the copies (proper DNG images) that it is loading on my NAS drive? I had set in preferences for it to sync to the NAS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2019)

They can be on the NAS, that's fine. But they can't be the copy managed by the cloudy app, if you're using that on the same computer.


----------



## chrishowe (Oct 29, 2019)

I have now given up attempts to back sync from Cloudy to Classic


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2019)

That's probably best for your sanity


----------

